# Developing E6?????



## BadRotation (Sep 21, 2006)

Anyone have a link, or feel ike posting a step by step guide to processing E6 slide film at home?  I do B&W all the time, but now would like to get into color positives.  Heard it is similar to B&W, and a whole lot easier than c41.


----------



## Christie Photo (Sep 21, 2006)

This is the product:
http://www.kodak.com/global/plugins...g/ppi582.pdf?id=0.2.20.14.18.14.3.28.18&lc=en

and this is the data sheet:  (see page 9)
http://www.kodak.com/global/en/prof...s/j83/j83.pdf?id=0.2.20.14.18.14.3.30.3&lc=en


----------



## Philip Weir (Sep 22, 2006)

It is a lot more difficult than C41, having about 6-7 different chemistry baths and the temperature is critical.  I did it for about twenty years, but never would attempt it without the appropriate machinery. I do admire your desire though and wish you luck. I did have a book on it, but seems like I've chucked it out.


----------



## fmw (Oct 6, 2006)

Yes, indeed, temperature is very critical in the developer and bleaching stages.  Even a couple of degrees can affect the result.  With C41 you can always adjust the image at printing time.  With E6 what you get is what you see.


----------



## ladyphotog (Oct 6, 2006)

Even though the temperature is critical, you can control that with a water bath. I still do my own E-6 processing at home. There are a few things you need to be aware of, first off, transparency film does not have the exposure latitude that negative film does. Here is a website that you might want to check out:
http://www.photosensitive.ca/wiki/index.php/Main/ProcessingColourSlidesAtHome

Good luck!


----------



## benhasajeep (Oct 7, 2006)

I do my own E-6.  I just ordered another box of Kodaks 5 liter 6 bath kit.  It can be done without a machine but I do have a Jobo CPE.  When I first started I just did it by hand with a water bath.  This is very easy with just the kitchen sink.  Just need a timer, and a way of keeping water temp.  To do that just keep some warmer than 100 c water and watch the temp of the water bath.  If it starts to cool off add some hot water.  The more water in the sink the slower the temp changes.

I also just ordered Tetenal's C-41 press kits.  I had a problem with a Kodak processor so now I am going to do C-41 at home as well. 

If you plan on shooting alot of slide film.  I would suggest you get a used Jobo off ebay.  With Kodaks 5 liter kit $50 at Adorama.  I can process 40 rolls of film (35mm).  I always do 8 at a time.  So I can get 5 runs out of one kit.  So chemical cost is about $1.50 a roll.  The machines are $400 to $500 on ebay for the CPE (which is only supposed to do 5 rolls but I do 8 anyway  ).  If you figure $15 a roll for commercial processing.  You are breaking even at 40 rolls.  I don't mount any more.  So I am not including mounting cost.  Although I still have about 6,000 mounts in the closet.  I bought them in bulk (10,000) and that brings the cost down as well if you want to mount.


----------

